# Morning hike up at Black Rock State Park in Ct.



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I had the day off from work today and I wanted to take Cujo and Hazel for some fresh air at the local state park... it was sunny, but a bit chilly with temps in the mid-40s. All in all, a relaxing day to spend with my poochies. I can't believe how time flies... my babies are already over a year old! With the winter we had in Ct, I can't wait until the warmer weather gets here already... enjoy the pics!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics!!! looks like you guys had alot of fun!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice pics!Thanks for sharing.Beautiful doggies and owner


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks guys... I love taking them on hiking trips, always a great way to unwind.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

nice pics  I love taking my dogs hiking


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice pics! Great day for a hike indeed.. We went on a hike too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice pics! Beautiful dogs


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Sooo beautiful! Dogs, owner, scenery, everything! We have a lot of nice trails near me but I wish we had some places to hike too I think Loki would love it.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments... and it is awesome to see a lot of you guys/gals enjoying hikes with their pups as much as we do. The Connecticut scenery is awesome... great views of the springtime foliage starting to come out. Can't wait until the lakes and beaches get a little bit warmer to let the pups jump in and go swimming!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

that must have been enjoyable for you and your crew!! I wish I could do that with my two. I absolutely LOVE being outdoors and I know they would like it too.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looked like a good day for a hike 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I hear ya, RileyRoo... hiking with my 2 is def a handful. But a great way to get some fresh air and de-stress.

Thnx, Trevor. Would have love to have taken pics with Cujo wearing your black and green 2" collar, but the collar was way too nice to get dirty on the hike... lol. Will definitely take some pics and get them to you shortly!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aye que lindo Mami!! Very beautiful backdrop there! I love all the pix, especially the one of you on the rock by yourself, and my fave is the one of you, Cujo and Hazel sitting on the "bridge" there with the creek running beneath you. Stunning pix! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> I hear ya, RileyRoo... hiking with my 2 is def a handful. But a great way to get some fresh air and de-stress.
> 
> Thnx, Trevor. Would have love to have taken pics with Cujo wearing your black and green 2" collar, but the collar was way too nice to get dirty on the hike... lol. Will definitely take some pics and get them to you shortly!


glad you got it ok! your awesome, thank you! 
i cant wait for warmer weather around here to go hiking


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> I hear ya, RileyRoo... hiking with my 2 is def a handful. But a great way to get some fresh air and de-stress.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I bet.. I could never walk my two together they'd rather eat eachother lol! and plus...Las vegas isnt the ideal place for peaceful walks..even in the mountains...too hot imo. Hopefully I am moved out to Idaho by the end of may. I need a stress releaver for real!! do you take them swimming in the summer?


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

lol... oh, the infamous DRY HEAT of Vegas! My bf played in a softball tourney out there and hot was not the word... 105 degree temps in Sept was not my idea of a vacation. 

And hopefully the move to Idaho works out well for you.

We are usually out and about with our 3 pupsduring the 4 seasons here in Ct and NY... but Cujo is the swimmer of the pack. He can swim and play fetch in the water all day without getting winded. Hazel is our jumper... rock, tree or wall, she won't think twice about jumping onto it. And Spartacus is a mix of both.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful pics lady.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thnx girl... and did I mention how kick ass that new pink collar looks on Helena!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You may have, but I don't remember! lol Thanks!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful area  Looks like a fun hike.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thnx Holly! Can't wait to get the pups back to summer shape...


----------

